# Homeschool Bible teaching materials



## Sydnorphyn (Sep 3, 2007)

Those who home school, what (if any) materials outside the Bible do you use for instructing your children?

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Scot (Sep 3, 2007)

www.veritaspress.com 

http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=8802

http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=8913

http://www.cvbbs.com/inventory.php?...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=9510

http://www.rfpa.org/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=46


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, Dan.

John


----------



## KMK (Sep 3, 2007)

We use some of the Bob Jones University Bible Truths. You have to weed out the dispensationalist doctrine but that doesn't usually creep in until chapter 10.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 3, 2007)

Sonlight.


----------



## Megaloo (Sep 3, 2007)

We use "The Family Worship Book" by Terry L. Johnson. Nothin' like the catechism! Of course, we are just starting on the "official" homeschool road. We have been doing the catechism with our kids for a few months now and we love it. We are able to apply what they/we learn just about everyday in normal chat with our children.


----------

